# Detailingworld[emoji769] Review –*RRC CAR WASH SHAMPOO



## dchapman88

*Detailingworld Review -*RRC CAR WASH SHAMPOO**
*Introduction*
Thanks to the team at RR Customs for sending over the shampoo for review.

RRC say about themselves "We run trainings covering a wide range of topics related to the automotive industry, including: auto detailing, polishing, protective coatings, window tinting, car wrapping, changing the color of the car, protective film application. We run trainings in a professional center, on real models, using top of the line materials. Courses are conducted by outstanding specialists, and the programmes are adapted to the trainees needs"

For more info visit https://www.xvccarcare.co.uk/

*The Product*

Anyone who has read a review by me will know by now that scents are not my biggest strength, but I would say that is has a really fresh fruity smell, a cross between citrus and apple, quite pleasant though. Very bright colour too.

The packaging I won't lie, I'm not that keen on, it reminds me a little of a Fairy WUL bottle from many moons ago, but then if its cost effective who really cares about a bottle?!










RRC say about the Shampoo:
*"*RRC CAR WASH SHAMPOO is a very effective car shampoo for professional use.*The high-foaming formula allows the formation of thick cleaning bubbles. Thanks to them, the foam reaches the elements of the vehicle that are difficult to reach. The product surrounds the dirt particles and removes them in a safe manner. The shampoo is universal; it can be used to clean lacquer, glass, and metal. It does not damage waxed and ceramic coatings. The exceptionally slippery solution prevents the formation of the so-called swirls or scratches caused by cleaning tools on the surface of the lacquer. The car will be fresh and fragrant.."*

*The Method*

The car, my 2013 Juke, was prewashed and APC PW rinsed before a 2BM wash, the car had done about one month's worth of driving and was probably as dirty as I would let it get. The wheels were washed after with a dedicated shampoo and so not included as part of this review.

The rinse bucket was filled with clean water as normal. The wash bucket was filled with**roughly 9ltr of clean water, 25ml of Shampoo was added and then 1ltr of clean water was added via PW to activate the soap and get the suds.



















The car was then washed from the top down, starting on the roof and spoiler, down to glass and pillars, bonnet then rear, sides then front end. Black trim sections were washed separately with a different mitt.

The shampoo was extremely slick and sudsy there was no denying that. There was a real confidence that you were lifting dirt into your mitt and into suds' and not scratching it around your car.**The scent was actually really evident as I was washing too, not normally something that can be said for a lot of shampoo's IMO. The suds hung about on panels for a long while also.


















I washed the car in the open, and there was some sun creeping out occasionally, there was no issues with this quickly drying on panels.

















The remaining bubbles and residues were very easy to PW off.










And once the wash was completed, car dried and all equipment all packed away the remaining suds in the wash bucket still remained strong where with other shampoo's I have used they would have been long gone!










**Price*

The website shows the prices at:
£5.00**for the Shampoo 1Ltr (without P&P)

https://www.xvccarcare.co.uk/shampoo-1000ml-26-p.asp

IMO that is an absolute bargain. I reckon that you could get away with only using 20ml If you didn't like such a sudsy wash which will make this even more of a bargain!

**Would I use it again?*

Without a doubt!

*Conclusion*

A great shampoo! Nothing flash or fancy about it, it just does what you want it to, cleans the car with ease, lifts up dirt nicely, is LSP safe and is a bargain price too!

*









"Detailingworld reviewer has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

